# my 150 gallon planted tank just over two years now



## thunderjack14 (Nov 28, 2014)

New to plants all easy plant to grow but a bit of a challenge with African cichlids lol lol ....


----------



## Fish Enthusiast01 (Jul 1, 2015)

Unique! I haven't seen this mix before. Have the cichlids uprooted any of the plants before? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

